# reptile shows in birmingham



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

hi does any one know of any reptile shows that come to birmingham and when thanks for all help


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html
: victory:


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

closest one is the creaks show at kidderminster. i do wonder if anyone has looked into holding a reptile show at the NEC... its a nice cetral location and is easy to get to via public transport, and via air traval too... could be a big show like hamm scale potentially.


----------



## Zohan-zee (May 27, 2011)

There all a mission away, i would love to start going but dont have transport :devil: Why don't they hold any at the NEC??


----------

